# H2go or G1 Window Sealents



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Having gone through the forum I am still as confused as ever!

It seems there are two sealants for windows that come on people's lists
Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass and Angel wax H2 go.

Has anyone compared them side by side - which is easiest to apply and which is good on an older screen? 

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have used G1 and I then made the switch to nanolex urban! Best decision I made 

So easy to apply and remove, stunning results and easily outlasts what they say it will! 

I think its one of the best out there


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

G1 can be very fussy to apply and needs multiple layers but has good durability. 
H2o is much easier to apply and only needs one layer but only has around 3-4 months durability compared to the 12 months of G1. 


Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mawallace said:


> Having gone through the forum I am still as confused as ever!
> 
> It seems there are two sealants for windows that come on people's lists
> Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass and Angel wax H2 go.
> ...


The best combo I've found is G1 topped with G6

All the benefits of the durability of G1, with the crazy water behaviour of G6

When G6 wears away you don't really notice it, but it doesn't hurt to keep it topped up

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Always used G1 on my cars, recently done my new car windows plus the panoramic roof, can be fiddly but follow the instructions to the book and you will be fine, h2go is very easy to use but of course lasts a few weeks at best in winter conditions, both are good in my eyes just depends if you want one that will last or one you don't mind topping up weekly 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Tired both and I still use H2GO


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Recently applied h2go on all windows apart from the windscreen.

Got to say i am impressed. The water runs of quickly. I applied it then it rained 5 minutes later so wasnt applied in ideal conditions but works great.

I have applied it on my windscreen but suffered with smearing when the wipers were used. The screen was clean and had new wipers so bit unsure what happened.

Overall very happy with it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

G2 is my go to.

Easy to apply and the water run of is great, its supposed to be used for vehicles that do less than 40 but I find I don't use my wipers on the motorway.

- Put a little on a cotton makeup pad.

- Lightly cover your clean glass.

- Wait 5-15 mins.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Tired both and I still use H2GO


I am in this category - but it will depend on your detailing setup. At the time I tried G1, I didn't have cover/garage facilities to do the application justice and it was fussy on conditions.

H2Go suits my cleaning cycles and capability


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

350Chris said:


> I am in this category - but it will depend on your detailing setup. At the time I tried G1, I didn't have cover/garage facilities to do the application justice and it was fussy on conditions.
> 
> H2Go suits my cleaning cycles and capability


I do not have a garage and so will have to do the work outdoors - are you saying that G1 will be too fussy in this case/


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've never found G1 fussy to use. It's not a quick process but straight forward enough.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> I have used G1 and I then made the switch to nanolex urban! Best decision I made
> 
> So easy to apply and remove, stunning results and easily outlasts what they say it will!
> 
> I think its one of the best out there


This above is what I only use:thumb: Urban sealant is super easy to apply and remove, but in these colder conditions you might have to leave it on a touch longer:thumb:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Is it okay to apply these treatments in the outside


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mawallace said:


> Is it okay to apply these treatments in the outside


Urban sealant is :thumb: but just check it isn't going to rain for a bit .


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

I've only used G1 of the two mentioned.
I'm a very diligent person, but it's completely possible to mess up application of G1. 
Basically the only issues you need to avoid is over curing the product, and also ensuring that you thoroughly remove it using G2 residue remover.
You should also have some 99.9% IPA on hand as G2 is essentially IPA (but from my understanding it's tweaked slightly with something).

The one and only time I messed it up I let it over cure, so removal with G2 wouldn't have done it at that point. I ended up machine polishing it off a few weeks later with Carpro Ceriglass and a Rayon pad. Lesson learnt. 

Conclusion: G1 is amazing, just be careful with application and removal.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

So how long do you allow for curing?


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

how long does H2go last on glass durability wise ?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Having used both they both have there pros and cons. 

Gtechniq will last the longest, provides better protection against frost but can be a bit hit or miss for people

H2go is a doddle to apply, very easy to remove and lasts a good few months. A bottle will last an eternity as you use next to nothing.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Can I ask, when applying any of these products in this weather would it be beneficial to have the screen heater on to help with curing?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Another here for Nanolex urban, easy to apply/remove, performs well, ive had 12 months out of a single application on my B5 Audi,
good prep is the key, if you skrimp on the prep dont expect any of them to perform and last well,
G1 is good but application can be a ballache if you are pushed for time etc.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

saul said:


> Can I ask, when applying any of these products in this weather would it be beneficial to have the screen heater on to help with curing?


After you have applied and removed residue yes but i wouldnt recommend it while the product is still on the glass as it could cause issues when removing the residue.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I will be applying G1 for the second time this weekend. I applied it around January this year to my M140i, write up found here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389331

Recently my windscreen got cracked by a stone so it's being replaced this week.

Yes the application of G1 is a long process but I love the performance of it. I've used other rain repellants too like H2Go etc and find them also very good in terms of performance but it's the durability for me that wins.

On flicking through youtube, it seems that in this video at 1 minute 20seconds, the detailer mixes G2 and IPA in a spray bottle - 




Has anyone else done this and does it make the removal of the G1 residue any easier?


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

If you look on the Youtuce channel he is asked about the IPA and the G2 solution. He says....

G2 is basically IPA so I just put my latest bottle of G2 in my IPA bottle to top it up.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

mawallace said:


> If you look on the Youtuce channel he is asked about the IPA and the G2 solution. He says....
> 
> G2 is basically IPA so I just put my latest bottle of G2 in my IPA bottle to top it up.


I didn't actually read any comments, thanks.

I may consider this on the weekend as his removal of G1 looks effortless.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've bought some H2go which I'll be putting on this week. Looking forward to the results but worried about wiper judder. Any advice to avoid this?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good prep will help and clean the wipers well or replace them 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I've bought some H2go which I'll be putting on this week. Looking forward to the results but worried about wiper judder. Any advice to avoid this?


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> I will be applying G1 for the second time this weekend. I applied it around January this year to my M140i, write up found here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389331
> 
> Recently my windscreen got cracked by a stone so it's being replaced this week.
> 
> ...


I have just had a read of your thread when you applied it in Jan this year where the temp was approx 10c and curing time was 30 mins.

Tomorrow where I am it states it's going to be a max of 5c so would I be looking at an hours curing time? I appreciate that I'm not really applying it in ideal circumstances and temperatures but needs must.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Well I had a crack at applying this today. Managed to locate two lots of 15ml of G2 and some IPA so added them together in to a spray bottle to ease the process when removing excess residue.

So washed the car as per normal and dried the glass using a Gyeon Q2M silk drying towel - cracking towel.

I then used G4 polish and did the windscreen half at a time. I then used the G2 / IPA mix to aid the removal of the G4. I gave it an extra spritz of G2 and then set about applying the G1. Unfortunately I didn't have any G6 to apply as per the instructional video already posted.

I applied to G1 as per the video; straight lines then circular motion covering each half of the windscreen three times. I then made a brew and sat in the car with the heated screen on for 15 minutes and then used the G2 to aid removal.

Just as I was packing up the grey skies descended and the inevitable happened. So I thought I'd take the car out to see if it had worked.

Even at 20mph the bigger beads were moving off the windscreen, up to 30mph and it was clear I was going to be impressed. Then on to the 70mph dual carriageway and boom exactly as I remembered the product to be.

All in all, well impressed and despite it only being 5 degrees it's still cured nicely.

Cheeky bead shot:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

saul said:


> Can I ask, when applying any of these products in this weather would it be beneficial to have the screen heater on to help with curing?


Saul,yes it is advised on the colder days turning on the heater with the blowers directed to the windscreen to help with the curing.
I'll not add my list of glass coatings to the list,but if the op is looking for quick and easy then Car Pro H20 is simple an easy.:thumb:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Mark ST said:


> Well I had a crack at applying this today. Managed to locate two lots of 15ml of G2 and some IPA so added them together in to a spray bottle to ease the process when removing excess residue.
> 
> So washed the car as per normal and dried the glass using a Gyeon Q2M silk drying towel - cracking towel.
> 
> ...


Did you have any wiper judder


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

mawallace said:


> Did you have any wiper judder


To be fair, that's one thing I haven't yet checked. I didn't have any when I last had it applied so hoping for the same again this time.

I'll test it next time I'm driving and report back.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mark ST said:


> Well I had a crack at applying this today. Managed to locate two lots of 15ml of G2 and some IPA so added them together in to a spray bottle to ease the process when removing excess residue.
> 
> So washed the car as per normal and dried the glass using a Gyeon Q2M silk drying towel - cracking towel.
> 
> ...


Nice write up mate.

I definitely think I will add my new G2 and my remaining G2 into a spray bottle to aid removal. Unfortunately I don't have heated windscreen but the blowers will need to do again.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Have used both, but not 50/50 side by side.

Durability wise - G1 had 18 months with no top ups.

Ease of use - H2go but 1 applications lasts approx 3 months


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

mawallace said:


> Did you have any wiper judder


Used the wipers today without any issues or juddering. I didn't have any juddering the last time I applied it but am aware that for some it has been.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I've bought some H2go which I'll be putting on this week. Looking forward to the results but worried about wiper judder. Any advice to avoid this?





mawallace said:


> Let me know how it goes!


Found H2go easy to apply but due to the cold weather it took 30+ mins to start to go off. Today I drove the car for the 1st time in rain and snow since and at slow speed I still had to use the wipers but at 70mph I drove 10 miles in rain with no wipers on. It was good in snow too. In all honesty I did prefer to have the wipers on, albeit on the slowest setting for a quick reset, clean all every now and again. Cracking stuff, no wiper judder and even my wife commented on how amazing it is.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Found H2go easy to apply but due to the cold weather it took 30+ mins to start to go off. Today I drove the car for the 1st time in rain and snow since and at slow speed I still had to use the wipers but at 70mph I drove 10 miles in rain with no wipers on. It was good in snow too. In all honesty I did prefer to have the wipers on, albeit on the slowest setting for a quick reset, clean all every now and again. Cracking stuff, no wiper judder and even my wife commented on how amazing it is.


Chris

This time of year I tend to let the car tick over while I'm doing the glass, with the heat directed at the windscreen. It helps the H2Go go off far quicker when the glass is slightly warm.

It's great stuff and very easy to use.

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I did exactly that with one car and just left the other cold whilst working on it. The heated on did go off 1st but there wasn't much in it. 

I am very impressed with it and can't believe how little I used!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I did exactly that with one car and just left the other cold whilst working on it. The heated on did go off 1st but there wasn't much in it.
> 
> I am very impressed with it and can't believe how little I used!


I did our two this afternoon at about minus 1, then when we got back up home, I did the work Focus and it was minus flippin 7. It actually went off in around 10 mins which I was very surprised at. In fairness, the wee focus has an outstanding heater!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

rojer386 said:


> Nice write up mate.
> 
> I definitely think I will add my new G2 and my remaining G2 into a spray bottle to aid removal. Unfortunately I don't have heated windscreen but the blowers will need to do again.


Did I understand you correctly. How long did I was it between applying it and the rain. I thought that it had a 4 hour curing time. How's it going now


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

I've recently purchased the £18 G1, G2, G4 Clear Vision kit

Followed the instructions, bit fiddly, but not difficult to apply

Has made a very slight improvement to visibility, but still using the wipers as much as before,some judder which now seems to have eased after a few heavy showers - not impressed and won't buy it again


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you tried anything else befire


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

mawallace said:


> Have you tried anything else befire


Nope, not prepared to spend more than the GTecniq range and for the very marginal improvement in beading I feel it's a waste of money


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

There's something not right here. G1 will leave your windscreen beading really well but at lower speeds you will still need your wipers. Once you are up at 50mph + the water just flies off. I currently have G5 on mine and on a recent trip from Leeds to Glasgow in the rain I used my wipers only a handful of times on the whole journey and that was only when travelling slowly. My daughter calls it the firework effect as the rain just flies up and off the screen.

If you don't have this effect then something went wrong in the cleaning/application.

In comparison to an untreated windscreen the difference in beading is massively noticeable.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

organgrinder said:


> There's something not right here. G1 will leave your windscreen beading really well but at lower speeds you will still need your wipers. Once you are up at 50mph + the water just flies off. I currently have G5 on mine and on a recent trip from Leeds to Glasgow in the rain I used my wipers only a handful of times on the whole journey and that was only when travelling slowly. My daughter calls it the firework effect as the rain just flies up and off the screen.
> 
> If you don't have this effect then something went wrong in the cleaning/application.
> 
> In comparison to an untreated windscreen the difference in beading is massively noticeable.


Yep, agreed. I have used it three times and twice it had worked perfectly and once it hasn't. I mucked up the process and didn't clean the windows properly and didn't leave it to cure long enough so the time the product 'faulted' was actually down to me and my poor application.

I find it a fantastic product and would happily recommend it to anyone.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Mark ST said:


> Yep, agreed. I have used it three times and twice it had worked perfectly and once it hasn't. I mucked up the process and didn't clean the windows properly and didn't leave it to cure long enough so the time the product 'faulted' was actually down to me and my poor application.
> 
> I find it a fantastic product and would happily recommend it to anyone.


What's tips do you have for good application? I do not have a garage so work outside.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

mawallace said:


> What's tips do you have for good application? I do not have a garage so work outside.


Same here mate. Give the car it's obvious wash and spend a bit of time on the windows. If in doubt give them a going over with some clay or a clay cloth.

Then pretty much follow the steps in the video which has been posted on the earlier pages of this thread.

I'm lucky enough to have a heated windscreen and so once you have applied it as directed plonk the heated screen on and wait 15-20 minutes depending on the outside temperature and viola....remove using the G2/APC mix and hey presto, should be applied perfectly.

You should certainly be seeing repelling and water flying off at 30-40mph. As already stated, you'll still need them with that crappy fine rain or the rain that doesn't know if it's coming or going but on the whole you shouldn't need them from 30-40mph+


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

mawallace said:


> What's tips do you have for good application? I do not have a garage so work outside.


One thing I have done more recently which I think makes a difference, is using a diluted solution of IPA on the windscreen after I have used the glass cleaner - I think it ensures the cleanest possible surface for the sealant to adhere to.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Two coats of h2go lasts a good 4 months well has done in my car so far, it's cheap and you use very little, the bottle is gonna last me years!


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope I'm not hijacking the thread but wondered if anyone could offer me some advice?

I coated my entire car with Gtechniq C2 V3 Liquid Crystal a few weeks ago including the glass.

I like the beading on the paintwork but it's not as potent on the glass so I've just ordered some Platinum Glass from Carbon Collective.

I'm just after some advice on the best way to go about this.

Could I pop it on top or should I be trying my best to remove the Gtechniq stuff from all of the glass before applying?

I own a DAS6 Pro but haven't used it yet!

CarbonC recommend claying and IPA before application but I don't know if that would be enough to remove the Gtechniq stuff?

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

liamsxa said:


> Two coats of h2go lasts a good 4 months well has done in my car so far, it's cheap and you use very little, the bottle is gonna last me years!


Did you mean you put one coat on and then reapplied - if so how long did you leave it?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

OnTheRob said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking the thread but wondered if anyone could offer me some advice?
> 
> I coated my entire car with Gtechniq C2 V3 Liquid Crystal a few weeks ago including the glass.
> 
> ...


Claying and IPA should remove C2v3 from glass without much trouble.


----------



## OnTheRob (Jun 30, 2016)

Fair play, thanks for replying mate


----------

